

How to block cops from visiting your site - Agrosis
https://github.com/contra/are-you-a-cop

======
georgemcbay
I don't know man, my pal @SkinnyPete told me
[http://badger.com](http://badger.com) implemented this and it turns out the
whole idea of cops having to tell you if they are cops if asked is bullshit.

